# Mtx ps10



## eagletat (Aug 25, 2013)

Hello, I just picked up a used mtx ps10 powered sub. It looks like it can be controlled with a remote, would anyone know if this is true? Also if yes is it possible to program my remote for my pioneer elite vsx70 to control it? Thank you for any and all help provided.


----------



## ajinfla (May 10, 2009)

Google search says yes...and if your Pioneer remote is programmable, I don't see why not.

cheers


----------



## eagletat (Aug 25, 2013)

Yes it is but I can't find *anything* about this sub no codes or anything.


----------



## ajinfla (May 10, 2009)

The remote appears to be available. The Pioneer is non-learning?
Also, once you set the level/xo, that should be it. You want to adjust on the fly?


----------



## eagletat (Aug 25, 2013)

My pioneer remote can be programmed from another remote or y manually entering the codes other than that u am not sure. Yes once set it should be good, but I just figured what the if its there use it if need be. For the times I Dont feel like getting out of my recliner to adjust it. Lol
I saw the remote on eBay but I figured I have already have way to many remotes just figured if I could use my pioneer I would.


----------

